# Grooming Before and After



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We were happy to be able to take Shama to her regular groomer on her regular schedule (every five weeks) yesterday despite the current stay at home order in Minnesota. Here are some before and after shots.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And more ...


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

WOW, the Mega Mama of all Shama Mamas is back on board with bonus pictures to boot! Perfect way to end my day. !NOSTROVIA!

Ricky's Popi


----------

